#ubuntu-ch 2014-04-01
<cpglsn> hi there
<cpglsn> anybody's here?
<KojiroAK> cpglsn~ nope, nobody is here.
<KojiroAK> oh, me, I'm just an illusion of yours. Yes, that's what I am.
<cpglsn> lol
<cpglsn> KojiroAK, sorry, i have a question not really about ubuntu, but more related to switzerland...have you 2 mins please?
<KojiroAK> cpglsn~ just ask the question.
<cpglsn> KojiroAK, thanks, i found a lot of works announcements with a percent ... like sysadmin 80-100% or similar
<KojiroAK> cpglsn~ 100% is usualy 40 to 42 hours a weak.
<cpglsn> KojiroAK, i never seen that percent here in my country. can you explain me what does that mean?
<cpglsn> oh! is the time i have to work? like: full time, part time....?
<KojiroAK> cpglsn~ yes
<cpglsn> so, if an announcement is 60% means like 24 hours right?
<KojiroAK> like that.
<KojiroAK> Though, there might be a clarification about how it is expected you spend this time.
<KojiroAK> like only 3 Days or like 6 hours a day.
<KojiroAK> well, or like that.
<cpglsn> oh, now it make a lot more sense!!!
<cpglsn> makes*
<KojiroAK> Some have flexi time.
<cpglsn> yep
<cpglsn> KojiroAK, thank you very very very much
<KojiroAK> cpglsn~ no prob.
<cpglsn> KojiroAK, what kanton are you from?
<KojiroAK> St. Gallen / Bern depending what you count.
<cpglsn> oh, get it ... my brother is working in luzer from almost a year, and i'm planning to move near there ... any suggest? =)
<cpglsn> ok, no worries. Thanks again for the help ;)
<cpglsn> night!
#ubuntu-ch 2016-04-09
<mohanadvoxo> hey
<mohanadvoxo> can anyone help me here ?
#ubuntu-ch 2017-04-05
<tarzeau> wow this place is dead
#ubuntu-ch 2020-04-03
<hewsto> hi
